# Huskee 22 Ton Log Splitter Review



## leeave96

I've been absent for a while frying other fish, but I thought I'd post a review of a Tractor Supply Huskee (SpeeCo) 22 ton log splitter I recently bought.

I've run about three tanks of gas through the splitter and so far so good. I was concerned a bit about the 22 tons vs 35 ton splitters I see and the cycle time. I've read posts about both and wondered if the splitter would be under powered and slow. Honestly, I have yet to stall the splitter. I've got oak, locust and they are pretty easy. Cherry and knotty pine are the hardest to split - but the splitter does very well. As far as cycle time - I was surprised at how quickly the splitter runs. I'm not selling wood, only splitting it for my own use and the speed/cycle time is not a problem. If anything, I can't keep-up with it.

The engine sets nicely out of the way and the beam easily tilts-up for vertical splitting.

The one accessory I am going to get is the table that bolts to the beam. When I am by myself, that table would be the extra set of hands I need to handle a larger split - after I split it.

The price - $999 plus tax. I bought it at Tractor Supply and though it says Huskee on the beam, it is a SpeeCo brand.

All in all - for the homeowner like me, I'd recommend this splitter.

Bill


----------



## jwoair23

I am still young, 27, and I enjoy splitting wood, but I have often thought about getting a splitter. I would probably buy something similar to what you bought, as $1000 would be around my price point. 

My question though, which may be hard to answer, how many years useful life would I get out of that splitter? 5 years, 10 years, more? I process about 5 cords a year.


----------



## weatherguy

Glad you like it, I almost bought one but found a new Swisher for $450 in Rhode Island, so I picked that up Saturday, have yet to try it. It only splits vertical but for the price I couldnt turn it down.


----------



## bogydave

weatherguy said:


> Glad you like it, I almost bought one but found a new Swisher for $450 in Rhode Island, so I picked that up Saturday, have yet to try it. It only splits vertical but for the price I couldnt turn it down.


 
Backwoodsavage is the design engineer for the company.
True, just ask him. 

What's the splitting force?


*jwoair23 : *

" how many years useful life would I get out of that splitter? 5 years, 10 years, more? I process about 5 cords a year."


_At 5 cords a year, I'd guess an easy 20 years + with proper operation & maintenance._

_ I have the same splitter, well mine is a 22 ton Speeco._
_Well made, heavy duty steel, good welds, nice beam & wedge design. _
_Things can break & wear out even on more expensive models._

_I figure mine to last until I no longer split wood. When I got it, I looked at major repairs: maybe a new engine or valve or pump many years down the road & __maybe "O" rings, a hose, starter rope etc. for minor fixes. The splitter itself will out last me. I keep it clean, wiped down with an oily rag on the beam every now & then, kept in dry storage, run at 7/8 full throttle & if transported down the road it goes in a trailer._


_For the money, it's the best splitter I looked at. IMO_


_I don't know if there is a few minor differences between the Tractor supply Huskee & the Speeco._
_Mine has a Honda & the Huskee maybe a Briggs._
_Over 20 cords so far & has split everything I've put on it._


----------



## certified106

Glad to hear you like your splitter, I love my Huskee 22ton splitter! So far it has run great and been really reliable. I would guess between my dad and I we have split close to 20 cords with it and I see no reason why it wouldn't last my lifetime with some maintenance. Heck if the engine ever blows up I'm going to buy the Harbor Freight knock off Honda replacement motor for it. I put that engine on my troy bilt Horse tiller and it runs awesome.


----------



## weatherguy

> Backwoodsavage is the design engineer for the company.
> True, just ask him.
> 
> What's the splitting force?


 
I wa s going to ask him where I can get a comfortable milk crate for splitting 

Its a 12 ton, might be all I need, my 5 ton electric was doing 95% of what I needed so I cant imagine this one doing any worse.


----------



## jeff_t

K





certified106 said:


> Glad to hear you like your splitter, I love my Huskee 22ton splitter! So far it has run great and been really reliable. I would guess between my dad and I we have split close to 20 cords with it and I see no reason why it wouldn't last my lifetime with some maintenance. Heck if the engine ever blows up I'm going to buy the Harbor Freight knock off Honda replacement motor for it. I put that engine on my troy bilt Horse tiller and it runs awesome.



FYI, through a couple of calls to speeco, I found out that BS builds that engine to their own specs. Weighted flywheel and short shaft (2.75", I believe). The blower housing on my rattled apart, and I called them for some ideas, and the aftermarket engine possibilities. I suppose you could try to whack the shaft with a cutoff wheel. It just gets a lovejoy on the end, so it doesn't have to be perfect.

I have split 30-35 cords with it. It has split just about everything I have asked it to. I didn't like having to fix it at this point, but I guess 'you get what you pay for.' You aren't going to get a better one for $1000.


----------



## blel

"FYI, through a couple of calls to speeco, I found out that BS builds that engine to their own specs. Weighted flywheel and short shaft (2.75", I believe). The blower housing on my rattled apart, and I called them for some ideas, and the aftermarket engine possibilities."

Did they give you any ideas?


----------



## jeff_t

blel said:


> "FYI, through a couple of calls to speeco, I found out that BS builds that engine to their own specs. Weighted flywheel and short shaft (2.75", I believe). The blower housing on my rattled apart, and I called them for some ideas, and the aftermarket engine possibilities."
> 
> Did they give you any ideas?



Nope. Never heard of that happening before


----------



## Backwoods Savage

Nice review Bill.

jwoair, I believe there are 3 of us on this forum who have 20 ton splitters. Probably all are like mine with a 5 hp Briggs & Stratton engine. How long will the splitter last? I don't know, but so far ours has split well over 200 cord of wood and is over 20 years old. Still doing just fine.

Weatherguy, what on earth do you mean, "It only splits vertical?" That is all one needs! Milk crates are easy to find. You then just need a small cushion else your arse might end up looking waffled a bit.

BogeyDave, now you went and done it. You let the cat out of the bag. Thought I'd kept this a secret.


----------



## CK-1

have the Huskee 22 Ton Splitter from TSC with a Briggs engine.    Still splits good, but I have a slow leak in one tire and another slow leak on the gas tank.  If I run the engine the leaks stops so I don't fill the tank all the way..


----------



## Backwoods Savage

CK-1 said:


> have the Huskee 22 Ton Splitter from TSC with a Briggs engine. Still splits good, but I have a slow leak in one tire and another slow leak on the gas tank. If I run the engine the leaks stops so I don't fill the tank all the way..


 
Sounds like a job for JB Weld. You can use the JB Water Weld for the gas tank. Won't work so good on that tire though...


----------



## Ashful

Or just surf ebay for a new tank.  Might cost less than a tube of JB Weld!


----------



## MasterMech

CK-1 said:


> have the Huskee 22 Ton Splitter from TSC with a Briggs engine. Still splits good, but I have a slow leak in one tire and another slow leak on the gas tank. If I run the engine the leaks stops so I don't fill the tank all the way..


 


Backwoods Savage said:


> Sounds like a job for JB Weld. You can use the JB Water Weld for the gas tank. Won't work so good on that tire though...


 
Slime/Tube/Plug the tire.  Actually the whole tire/wheel assembly is usually available pretty cheap at TSC.


----------



## CK-1

MasterMech said:


> Slime/Tube/Plug the tire. Actually the whole tire/wheel assembly is usually available pretty cheap at TSC.


 
I put green slime in the tire a few months ago. Didn't work since its leaking from the rim. Have you or anyone else changed the tire on this splitter before?.. I notice the hub caps on the axle will need to be pryed off somehow. I'm hoping these caps are full of axle greases as well since my splitter has been sitting outisde most of the time (covered) but the tires are exposed to rain at times.

After I split another cord, I will remove the tank and see where the crack is. Anyone have the part# on the gas tank?


----------



## jeff_t

The BS site actually has a pretty decent parts breakdown. I looked up the numbers for a bunch of stuff on mine, and took my list to the local small engine place. Saved them some work, and I did it at home with a coffee, instead of leaning on the counter waiting for someone else to do it. Plus, I got the right parts.


----------



## MasterMech

CK-1 said:


> I put green slime in the tire a few months ago. Didn't work since its leaking from the rim. Have you or anyone else changed the tire on this splitter before?.. I notice the hub caps on the axle will need to be pryed off somehow. I'm hoping these caps are full of axle greases as well since my splitter has been sitting outisde most of the time (covered) but the tires are exposed to rain at times.
> 
> After I split another cord, I will remove the tank and see where the crack is. Anyone have the part# on the gas tank?


 
I guess these don't have a 4 lug pattern to hold the wheel to the hub?  So removing these wheels would be very similar to removing rear wheel hubs on a FWD car or trailer wheel hubs to re-pack wheel bearings.  The grease cap can be removed via a special type of pliers, large channel-locks or my favorite, a cold chisel and a gentle hand.  Use the chisel between the lip of the cap and the wheel hub to force it apart a fraction of an inch at a time. Work all the way around the cap and it will pop off in no time.  Don't worry about screwing up the caps either, they're cheap and easy to replace, any auto parts store should have them in stock.


----------



## CK-1

MasterMech said:


> I guess these don't have a 4 lug pattern to hold the wheel to the hub? So removing these wheels would be very similar to removing rear wheel hubs on a FWD car or trailer wheel hubs to re-pack wheel bearings. The grease cap can be removed via a special type of pliers, large channel-locks or my favorite, a cold chisel and a gentle hand. Use the chisel between the lip of the cap and the wheel hub to force it apart a fraction of an inch at a time. Work all the way around the cap and it will pop off in no time. Don't worry about screwing up the caps either, they're cheap and easy to replace, any auto parts store should have them in stock.


 
I'm just going by observation since I haven't removed a wheel on this splitter before:   The bearing should sit inside hub which could be packed into the rim.   Once the cap is removed it should expose a bolt or some kind of cottor pin setup to remove the wheel.   Once removed, the bearing can be banged out from the hub.  I'm not sure if a new wheel comes with a new bearing.   I'm not sure if this wheel actually has a seperate hub because the actual rim could be the hub itself.  I have no idea if there are racers that need to be banged out as well..


----------



## keninmich

I just bought this exact same splitter 2 weeks ago at TSC.  It was $899.

I have run it 4 times so far and have had no issues as of yet. It has started on the first pull every time too.

I am splitting mostly ash and cherry and while it has groaned a couple times it has had no issues with anything so far.

It says Huskee all over it but the oil filter says Speeco on it.  

So far i love it.....


----------



## keninmich

I am pretty sure that Swisher splitter is a 12 ton.

I almost bought it from The Sportsmans Guide but by the time i paid for shipping it would have been almost $800.

For another $100 i got a much heavier built Huskee 22 ton.

They are now sold out of those and its discontinued as well.


----------



## weatherguy

keninmich said:


> I am pretty sure that Swisher splitter is a 12 ton.
> 
> I almost bought it from The Sportsmans Guide but by the time i paid for shipping it would have been almost $800.
> 
> For another $100 i got a much heavier built Huskee 22 ton.
> 
> They are now sold out of those and its discontinued as well.


 
I was waiting for the Huskee to go on sale at TSC and this 12 ton came up for $450 so I jumped on it. I got it going last week, split some small rounds to get the hang of it then I took a knotty, gnarly round from some type of fruit tree and it split it no problerms, wish I had the option to go horizontal but Im not going to complain, can always sell it and upgrade some day if I want to.
The Swisher is a lot more sturdier than I thought from looking at it in the SG, its actually pretty stought.


----------



## leeave96

Update - I bought the $50 log table for this splitter and have found it to be a great addition.  It's nice to have a place for half a split while wrestling the other half.

Bill


----------



## Backwoods Savage

leeave96 said:


> Update - I bought the $50 log table for this splitter and have found it to be a great addition. It's nice to have a place for half a split while wrestling the other half.
> 
> Bill


 
Nicer yet and a whole lot cheaper is to use the ground for the table. Splitting vertical is the simplest and easiest way to split wood....if it is done right. Seems some have the wrong idea on how to do it vertically. Like most things, there are little tricks that make it easy.


----------



## certified106

Backwoods Savage said:


> Nicer yet and a whole lot cheaper is to use the ground for the table. Splitting vertical is the simplest and easiest way to split wood....if it is done right. Seems some have the wrong idea on how to do it vertically. Like most things, there are little tricks that make it easy.


 
Lol, I was waiting for this post......


----------



## muncybob

I think it's time for Dennis to make a video on how to split while seated on a crate.

edit:....and after last night's splitting of large walnut rounds I really could use some of those "tricks".


----------



## Dave_B

Used my 22 ton Huskee for the first time yesterday and I was pleased with it's performance.  I have alot of Ash to split and while most of it is clean, it had no problem getting through any of the gnarly rounds.

So far so good.  The best part was not having to rush to return a rental.  I will take my time and do it at my pace from now on!


----------



## MasterMech

Congrats on the new machine.  Enjoy splitting at a more relaxed pace and of course we want pictures!


----------



## weatherguy

muncybob said:


> I think it's time for Dennis to make a video on how to split while seated on a crate.
> 
> edit:....and after last night's splitting of large walnut rounds I really could use some of those "tricks".


 Im not too comfortable yet cutting while on the ground, maybe a video by Dennis is a good idea.


----------



## golfandwoodnut

Yes Dennis, I want to see how you move the rounds to the splitter while seated.  I can see sitting but without help I do not see how you are not getting up and down constantly.


----------



## Dave_B

MasterMech said:


> Congrats on the new machine. Enjoy splitting at a more relaxed pace and of course we want pictures!


 
Here's a couple:


----------



## Danno77

golfandwoodnut said:


> Yes Dennis, I want to see how you move the rounds to the splitter while seated. I can see sitting but without help I do not see how you are not getting up and down constantly.


one way is to surround yourself with rounds laying down and using a pickaroon. Another way is to learn the thousands of years old practice of "Round Calling" which Dennis has mastered. They just all come a-runnin' when he makes the call.


----------



## smokinj

I have set-up 22 ton right next to a 27 ton. Only way one would be faster than the other is: if the wood was 18 inch and under the 22 ton wins: if it was knoty wood or bigger the 27 ton wins. Wood does not get to the splitter in any uniform way. So both crews can pretty much the same cord per hour. Cycle time 22ton 12 sec's 27 ton 18 seconds makes no differance at the end of the day!


----------



## MasterMech

smokinj said:


> I have set-up 22 ton right next to a 27 ton. Only way one would be faster than the other is: if the wood was 18 inch and under the 22 ton wins: if it was knoty wood or bigger the 27 ton wins. Wood does not get to the splitter in any uniform way. So both crews can pretty much the same cord per hour. Cycle time 22ton 12 sec's 27 ton 18 seconds makes no differance at the end of the day!


While this may be true for Jay's situation (he cut's and splits before it ever sees the truck), I beg to differ. In my case I'm usually splitting off a pile of rounds already cut to size, running a 2 man crew, then cycle time does indeed matter. 26 tons pounding down the rail every 12 seconds and I haven't found anything that'll stop it yet.


----------



## firefighterjake

Danno77 said:


> one way is to surround yourself with rounds laying down and using a pickaroon. Another way is to learn the thousands of years old practice of "Round Calling" which Dennis has mastered. They just all come a-runnin' when he makes the call.


 
I've often wondered which call he uses . . .

Is it the Ku Ku Ku Ku Ku Ku Ku call utilized most famous by Bob and Doug McKenzie at the start of their TV show (and if so does Dennis have to wear plaid and a toque?)

Maybe it's this one? http://www.youtube.com/watch?featur...y_mode=true&persist_safety_mode=1&safe=active . . . You have to be fast to get those rounds to come in though.

Or maybe it's the traditional "Sou-eeeee . . . Sou-eeeeeee!"


----------



## Jags

As the owner of a big old beast (big tonnage) and a fast cycle splitter (around 15 tons, ~9 second cycle), I will concur with Jay.  If I have smaller rounds, easy splitting, I can rip through a pile of that stuff in very short time with the little one.  If I have big, ugly rounds the big boy will out perform the small one simply because of the no-brainer operation.  Get the log on the beam and it WILL split.  Two completely different splitters with two completely different splitting styles.

Record to date: small splitter - 5x10 trailer heaped with smallish rounds.  Two person operation.  20 minutes.  Priceless.


----------



## smokinj

MasterMech said:


> While this may be true for Jay's situation (he cut's and splits before it ever sees the truck), I beg to differ. In my case I'm usually splitting off a pile of rounds already cut to size, running a 2 man crew, then cycle time does indeed matter. 26 tons pounding down the rail every 12 seconds and I haven't found anything that'll stop it yet.


 

I split where its at a throw in the trailer leaving the mess behind. (Little Indian trick) Now you hit any croutch pieces knotty pieces or stubern in anyway the 27 will blow right past you. If where talking perfect stright wood no limbs I would agree. I had both splitter side by side running many times. (27 ton much quicker to grunt and maintane its speed)


----------



## madtrapper

I purchased the 22 ton huskee 3 years ago and have split at least 60 cords so far no problems yet have changed the filter once. Engine uses a little oil my only complaint is gas tank is to small.


----------



## Trilifter7

I've owned the 22 ton huskee for two years with no complaints until recently. I tore the carb apart this weekend and found some fine wood dust in the bowl. After cleaning everything out I installed an inline filter from the gas tank to the carb. Shouldn't have that problem anymore. One other problem however is that the spring that connects the throttle adjustment to the butterfly broke off last time I used it. When I had it apart today I noticed it was the hook at the end that connects to the throttle adjustment that actually broke. I bent a new hook in the spring but I think I am going to order a new spring for it in case that happens again. Other than that it has been a great splitter so far with lots of years left in it.


----------

